# Willkürstaat: "Richtervorbehalt für die Rasterfahndung wurde umgangen"



## Jedermann (15 Januar 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83723


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen die massenhaften Kreditkartenprüfung von über 20 Millionen Deutschen haben mittlerweile zwei Anwälte einen Antrag auf richterliche Entscheidung eingelegt: der Hamburger Rechtsanwalt Markus Böhmer und der Düsseldorfer Rechtsanwalt Udo Vetter. Dieser begründet seinen Antrag damit, dass die Rasterfahndung rechtswidrig erfolgt und unverhältnismäßig gewesen sei. Man habe die Kreditkarteninformationen aller 22 Millionen Kunden ohne Anfangsverdacht durchsuchen lassen und sei dann erst auf konkrete Verdachtsmomente gestoßen. Damit wurde gegen das Grundrecht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung verstoßen, was rechtswidrig bleibe, auch wenn der Anlass die Bekämpfung von Kinderpornografie ist. "Wenn bestimmte Rechtsgüter plötzlich eine Sonderstellung einnehmen", betont Udo Vetter im Gespräch mit Telepolis, "leben wir nicht mehr in einem Rechts-, sondern einem Willkürstaat."


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83516
kein Aufschrei? wahrscheinlich kapiert keiner  der über 20 Millionen Überprüften, was da abgezogen wird.
Der Rechtsstaat  wird genau wie mit dem Bundestrojaner, still und geräuschlos beerdigt.


----------



## A John (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Willkürstaat: "Richtervorbehalt für die Rasterfahndung wurde umgangen"*



Jedermann schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich kapiert keiner  der über 20 Millionen Überprüften, was da abgezogen wird.


Doch. Daten (auch) von mir waren Gegenstand einer Datenbankabfrage.
Derartiges widerfährt *jedem* Bundesbürger, der nicht im Untergrund lebt, täglich.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Willkürstaat: "Richtervorbehalt für die Rasterfahndung wurde umgangen"*

passend zum Thema 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83764


> Datenschützer warnt vor wachsendem Zugriff auf persönliche Daten


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Willkürstaat: "Richtervorbehalt für die Rasterfahndung wurde umgangen"*

Ist ja schon gut, dass zwei Berufene mit Engagement und Kenntnis sich kümmern.
Muss ich nichts unternehmen, werde aber auch geschützt. Denn betroffen bin ich natürlich ebenfalls ...

Muss ich mich jetzt schämen?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Willkürstaat: "Richtervorbehalt für die Rasterfahndung wurde umgangen"*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Muss ich nichts unternehmen, werde aber auch geschützt.
> Denn betroffen bin ich natürlich ebenfalls ...


wird  gern als Totschlagargument für die Rechtfertigung der Schnüffelei eingesetzt unter
 dem Motto, wer nichts zu verbergen hat, darf gar nicht  dagegen sein...

PS: auch so noch gefällig? 
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/68993/


> Einsatzprotokolle des Polizeipräsidiums Südhessen mit Namen und Daten kontrollierter Bürger
> sind versehentlich im Internet gelandet. Trotz intensiver Bemühungen von Polizei und Datenschützern
> konnten die Dateien bis Dienstagmittag nicht gelöscht werden, meldete der Radiosender FFH.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Willkürstaat: "Richtervorbehalt für die Rasterfahndung wurde umgangen"*

Ich meinte:

Ich finde es nicht gut, was da passiert ist. Auch wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe.

Danke @Kollegen, die jetzt dagegen vorgehen.


----------

